# Home and shop near Hot Springs AR



## arbullet (Oct 19, 2014)

Not sure if anyone is interested. It's on Lake Catherine outside the city limits of Hot Springs AR.

Things not listed in the ad. It has a lean to green house. Well 350' deep. Generac 14kw generator. Granite counter tops (kitchen and rest rooms) Nice little raised bed garden spot. Apple trees. Black berries. 

I have awesome neighbors and it's pretty sad moving away from them.

Appraised for $187,000. That's what I'm looking for as bottom dollar.



http://www.crye-leike.com/224-coy-grant-loop/tid-littlerock-mlsnum-15035921


----------

